# To shrink or not to shrink?



## Rmac1750 (Sep 10, 2014)

Since I'm new to the hobby I got a book out of the library about paracord, Paracord 101. In the beginning of the book the author suggests shrinking the paracord before using it.

Is this required and advisable, or a matter of individual preference?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

I never shrunk paracord before. I don't find it necessary. 

But for you if you want to try shrinking the paracord try it. 
Then try without shrinking it.


----------



## mustang3634 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Pre shrinking Paracord*

Morning all. I've seen a couple folks on You tube speak about pre shrinking their paracord prior to working with it. I guess this would make some sense for making bracelets then the size would remain the same for the customer.

What does anybody else think??


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

I tried it once ... It was a hassle and didn't seem to matter one bit for
me . 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't preshrink the paracord, but if a bracelet ends up being a little loose, I will put it in full hot tap water for 10 minutes (less then boiling temperature), blot off with a paper towel and let it dry overnight. That will shrink it a little for a better fit.


----------



## cyclops_hammer (Jun 29, 2014)

It will shrink ever so slightly anyways if it's worn constantly.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I never shrunk paracord before. I don't find it necessary.
> 
> ...



DITTO!!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Shrink the whole project after its done. Makes the weave and knots tighter.


----------



## cyclops_hammer (Jun 29, 2014)

HardcoreSlot said:


> Shrink the whole project after its done. Makes the weave and knots tighter.




This will change the over all size of the bracelet or whatever your making. Some items it won't matter but if your making a snug fitting item to begin with allow for "shrinkage " 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

cyclops_hammer said:


> This will change the over all size of the bracelet or whatever your making. Some items it won't matter but if your making a snug fitting item to begin with allow for "shrinkage "
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


True but some brands of paracord will shrink more while other brands not so much. 

The paracord I use to make my EDC bracelet has gotten wet by rain, washing my hands, and by sweat and the bracelet hasn't shrunk. (I wouldn't mind if it shrunk some seeing as that was my first time making a bracelet with the metal shackle and I made the bracelet a little to big). That was almost 4 years ago when I made that bracelet.


----------

